# Which is faster to type: "and" or "&".



## 4Chan (May 30, 2010)

I find that almost noone I know uses ampersands.

We use things like "lol" "brb" "bbl" "bby" "bbcakes" "ily", but I've noticed that people don't tend to use ampersands. (That I know of.)

Which is faster?


----------



## Ashmnafa (May 30, 2010)

I think that "and" is easier to type.


----------



## Edward (May 30, 2010)

well lets see

Seven and shift
Seven & shift.

"And" flows better.


----------



## Samania (May 30, 2010)

I just figured out that we even had that symbol. 

Well I type and. It makes me look like I don't care so much.


----------



## 4Chan (May 30, 2010)

I think, that with practice, an ampersand is faster.


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 30, 2010)

for "and"
number of times: 5/5
best time: 0.22
worst time: 0.38

current avg5: 0.32 (σ = 0.02)


for "&"
number of times: 5/5
best time: 0.16
worst time: 0.50

current avg5: 0.27 (σ = 0.06)

"&" is faster for me but "and" just flows better.


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 30, 2010)

I like ampersands. I use them. However, if I am referring to "and" I type "and."


----------



## Dene (May 30, 2010)

Typing "and" on dvorak is so insanely easy. (alh, for all you qwerty users out there).


----------



## vgbjason (May 30, 2010)

I just type out the word and most of the time. If I'm typing something particularly long in a service that restricts the number of characters available, i'll use ampersands, but that's pretty much the only time.


----------



## Blake4512 (May 30, 2010)

I type "and" it just flows better


----------



## Sakarie (May 30, 2010)

Using signs in a flowing text seems pretty ugly. Also, I think it's faster to just keeping typing, and not pressing shift+6.


----------



## Tim Major (May 30, 2010)

I know a lot of people who write "&" but I can't think of someone who types "&". I use and when typing and writing.

However, I know quite a few people who use "+" when writing and typing.


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 30, 2010)

Dene said:


> Typing "and" on dvorak is so insanely easy. (alh, for all you qwerty users out there).



I use Dvorak, but still prefer to use an ampersand instead of and.


----------



## Feryll (May 30, 2010)

I never type ampersands, but I ALWAYS write them. I only ever use 'and' when I oddly use it in the beginning or a sentence, or I am quoting someone.


----------



## Samania (May 30, 2010)

Sakarie said:


> Using signs in a flowing text seems pretty ugly. Also, I think it's faster to just keeping typing, and not pressing *shift+6*.



Its shift + 7


----------



## 4Chan (May 30, 2010)

Samania said:


> Sakarie said:
> 
> 
> > Using signs in a flowing text seems pretty ugly. Also, I think it's faster to just keeping typing, and not pressing *shift+6*.
> ...



Lmao.


----------



## blade740 (May 30, 2010)

if I want to shorten it, I'd rather use +. I write &, but I always type "and".


----------



## kunz (May 30, 2010)

& = roux
and = friedrich

i dont know thats just what came to mind, this a cubing fourum remeber

roux uses less moves (keys) but you move slower

friedrich moves faster but uses more moves

there is no faster way its just personal preference


----------



## BigGreen (May 30, 2010)

kunz said:


> & = roux
> and = friedrich
> 
> i dont know thats just what came to mind, this a cubing fourum remeber
> ...


idiot.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 30, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> kunz said:
> 
> 
> > & = roux
> ...



^^


----------



## hyunchoi98 (May 30, 2010)

i type "and"
because i'm too lazy to figure out the symbol is shift+7


----------



## Johannes91 (May 30, 2010)

Samania said:


> Sakarie said:
> 
> 
> > Using signs in a flowing text seems pretty ugly. Also, I think it's faster to just keeping typing, and not pressing *shift+6*.
> ...


----------



## Rinfiyks (May 30, 2010)

The ampersand is not supposed to be used when writing formally. You won't usually see an ampersand when you're reading a book.


----------



## Novriil (May 30, 2010)

Umm.. where does that ampersand position on keyboard?  I guess I've never used it.. It's just pointless and "and" is faster to read also. Just keep it in text not in some creepy characters. "&" ruins the flow on reading and writing both.


----------



## LNZ (May 30, 2010)

I type just using at most four fingers always. I cannot touch type with all ten fingers. I have tried to learn too but it didn't work. And I often look down at the keyboard when typing too. So it is much easier to type the word "and".


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 30, 2010)

kunz said:


> & = roux
> and = friedrich
> 
> i dont know thats just what came to mind, this a cubing fourum remeber
> ...



this made me lol.


----------



## Toad (May 30, 2010)

Dene said:


> Typing "and" on dvorak is so insanely easy. (alh, for all you qwerty users out there).



This.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (May 30, 2010)

Johannes91 said:


> Samania said:
> 
> 
> > Sakarie said:
> ...





Wikipedia said:


> *Finnish Multilingual
> Finnish multilingual keyboard layout*
> 
> The visual layout used in Finland is basically the same as the Swedish layout. This is practical, as Finnish and Swedish share the special characters ä and ö, and while the Swedish å is unnecessary for writing Finnish, it is needed by Swedish-speaking Finns.
> ...


----------



## foxfan352 (May 30, 2010)

Blake4512 said:


> I type "and" it just flows better


I agree 
but "&" is faster


----------



## Johannes91 (May 30, 2010)

jokerman5656 said:


> Johannes91 said:
> 
> 
> > Samania said:
> ...



Your point was...?

Hint: Not everybody lives in the US or Canada and Sakarie's WCA profile says he's Swedish.

(I use the US layout myself. Much better for coding than the Finnish one.)


----------



## Jokerman5656 (May 30, 2010)

Johannes91 said:


> jokerman5656 said:
> 
> 
> > Johannes91 said:
> ...


i was pointing out that keyboard layouts are different, making you 3 right (Sakarie, johannes, and samania) 
Although Sakarie may live in Sweden, Samania is said to live in Canada and you are said to live in Finland. I just threw in the US one to show everyone.


----------



## Samania (May 31, 2010)

jokerman5656 said:


> Johannes91 said:
> 
> 
> > Samania said:
> ...



dayumm. sorry I didn't know it was different in other countries. I always thought it was the same, even for Dvorak.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 31, 2010)

It's like an algorithm.
Different ways suit another person better.


----------



## Ranzha (May 31, 2010)

I prefer to type "and" when using it in reports & such, but I used "&" quite frequently in the past few years. I guess that all changed when this year came.
I tend to use "&" in titles or two-item nouns, like "macaroni & cheese," "fish & chips," "Cap'& Crunch" owait.


----------

